
Show HN: Foreign Numbers – First iOS App - jasonlfunk
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/foreign-numbers/id1229172573
======
jasonlfunk
Author here:

100 days ago I submitted a side project to HN and it had a great response. You
can see the discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13745753](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13745753)

Since then, I've rebuilt the service as iOS app. As a web developer, it was
the first iOS application that I had ever built. I used React Native to build
the application and was extremely happy with it. React Native took a little
bit of time to get used to but once I figured out the difference between React
Native and 'normal' react, development went rather quickly. The performance
feels great and the app looks really good (in my opinion.)

If you are learning a foreign language, I'd love for you to check it out and
let me know what you think.

------
Oras
It would be great if you can add more screenshots and probably a video
demonstrating how does your app work.

In your website footer, I noticed you have different languages. I tried Arabic
and it only changed welcome paragraph. I would suggest having app screenshot
for particular language numbers if you have an interface for that.

------
agilb
Wow, this is one of those things you didn't realize you needed until you use
it.

I used to study Mandarin Chinese in college and one of the things that would
always trip me up would be numbers - especially big ones that follow a
completely different pattern. In English, large numbers are broken down by
thousands. In Chinese, it's by 10 thousands (万).

------
janwillemb
Minor point: "foreign" is relative to the country you live in. It always bugs
me a little that "international" and "foreign" are used from the American
perspective.

~~~
jasonlfunk
Yeah, that's true. I do plan on having it app be multi-lingual in the future,
which should resolve that issue.

------
wingerlang
I am sure that site had thai, how come it is unavailable on the app?

~~~
jasonlfunk
The app doesn't support all languages that the website did yet. Since the app
supports things like telling the time, phone numbers, etc, it takes a little
bit of effort to add a new language. The web version supported pretty much any
language that the browser knew about.

Thai is on the list to add to the app now. :)

~~~
wingerlang
Maybe you should add a "request language" and see which ones to prioritise. I
would think that Thai is very low on the list.

